# OCR A1 - Alliance



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a medium OCR A1. It's the 2009 half aluminum/half carbon 105 road bike. Great bike. Bought it when I was commuting between Denver and Northern Virginia and wanted a bike in both spots. I'm thinking about selling it now but don't know what it's worth. Any ideas on how I can value it fairly?

Scott


----------

